

NSA leaks reporter Glenn Greenwald leaving Guardian to launch new site - turing
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/15/4842216/glenn-greenwald-nsa-scoops-leaving-guardian-start-own-site

======
venomsnake
So he is keeping the juicy stuff from the leaks for the new site? I could be
interesting what more could be revealed. According to Schneier they have
material to publish way into 2014.

It will be interesting if they try to influence the midterms.

